# Tabela zamiennikow programow z win -> linux

## koper

Witam !

 Kiedys powstała taka oto lista: http://www.rwo.pl/zamienniki.html#11

 Ale ostatni update rok 2003, co myslicie panowie o stworzeniu takiej nowej listy ? Albo moze ja jestem w bledzie i taka lista istnieje ?

 Jezeli natomiast nie to wspolnie napewno stworzylibysmy duzo zamiennikow i szybko, przyda sie nie jednemu poczatkujacemu linux fanowi, jaki ludziom dluzej siedzacym w tym systemie  :Smile: 

 Pozdrawiam

 Koper

----------

## cielak

niezły pomysł, jestem za... tylko niech dotrwam do końca sesji to pomogę

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Tu jest stronka o podobnej tematyce - open-source'owe zamienniki programów komercyjnych (linux, windows, mac os x, etc).

----------

## Raku

 *koper wrote:*   

> przyda sie nie jednemu poczatkujacemu linux fanowi, jaki ludziom dluzej siedzacym w tym systemie 

 

... raczej tylko początkującym. Bo osobom dłużej korzystającym z linuksa nazwy windowsowych programów dużo nie mówią...

----------

## Yatmai

 *Raku wrote:*   

> Bo osobom dłużej korzystającym z linuksa nazwy windowsowych programów dużo nie mówią...

 

nie ma jak przejście z jednej skrajności w drugą  :Very Happy:  niemniej nawet zaawansowanym się przyda... czemu ? bo przychodzą do takiego l33t'a n00b'y i pytają o odpowiednik X na lin, to ich sie odeśle, niech sobie przejrzą  :Smile: 

----------

## koper

No dobrze, ale warto zajac sie taka lista ? Moim zdaniem tak.

 Koper

----------

## Raku

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> nie ma jak przejście z jednej skrajności w drugą 

 

dlaczego od razu skrajność?

Naprawdę nie kojarzę programów pod windowsa i wolałbym listę odpowiedników, ale w drugą stronę (linux->windows).

----------

## koper

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *Art.root wrote:*   nie ma jak przejście z jednej skrajności w drugą  
> 
> dlaczego od razu skrajność?
> 
> Naprawdę nie kojarzę programów pod windowsa i wolałbym listę odpowiedników, ale w drugą stronę (linux->windows).

 

 Taka lista rowniez umozliwila by Ci zamiane w druga strone, przeciez to nieproblem  :Smile: 

 Pozdrawiam

 Koper

----------

## Yatmai

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *Art.root wrote:*   nie ma jak przejście z jednej skrajności w drugą  
> 
> dlaczego od razu skrajność?
> 
> Naprawdę nie kojarzę programów pod windowsa i wolałbym listę odpowiedników, ale w drugą stronę (linux->windows).

 

No może niekoniecznie skrajność, ot takie przejście na drugą stronę lustra względem chwil gdy zaczynało się z linuksem i praktycznie nie wiedziało się co od czego  :Very Happy: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Jestem za updatem strony zamienników. Sam zaczynałem od takiej tabeli i była mi bardzo pomocna - wszystko przejrzyście w jednym miejscu.

----------

## pancurski

Też jestem ZA. Jak możemy to zrobić? Może ktoś z forum będzie koordynował, a po stworzeniu zrobimy update.

----------

## Gabrys

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *Art.root wrote:*   nie ma jak przejście z jednej skrajności w drugą  
> 
> dlaczego od razu skrajność?
> 
> Naprawdę nie kojarzę programów pod windowsa i wolałbym listę odpowiedników, ale w drugą stronę (linux->windows).

 

To mógłbym jeszcze poprzeć. Jeszcze proponuję zrobienie bazy programów pod Windowsa, bo szukanie takich jest cholernie trudne. Na szczęście nie muszę zbyt często korzystać, więc mnie głowa nie boli  :Smile: .

----------

## Belliash

Rowniez jestem ZA!

----------

## Gabrys

Jak komuś chce się czymś takim zająć, to proponuję wybrać się na stronę wikidot.com, założyć tam serwis wiki (oczywiście za darmo). Dać wszystkim prawo edycji i zapodać linkiem na forum. Kto będzie chciał, to dopisze.

PS. Wikidota robi Torunianin i użytkownik Gentoo, dlatego go wspieram  :Wink: . A poza tym, to świetny serwis.

----------

## koper

Ja sie tym zajme, napisze jakis prosciutki skrypt PHP na pocztek w celu stworzenia danych i umieszcze na swoim serverze, jak juz stworzymy jakas baze programow, wtedy sie to jakos rozprowadzi.

 Pozdrawiam

 Koper

----------

## Johnny_Bit

mogę pomóc. jak przejde przez sesje bez pościgów...

----------

## pancurski

 *koper wrote:*   

> Ja sie tym zajme, napisze jakis prosciutki skrypt PHP na pocztek w celu stworzenia danych i umieszcze na swoim serverze, jak juz stworzymy jakas baze programow, wtedy sie to jakos rozprowadzi.
> 
> 

 

to daj znać jak juz bedziesz gotowy, moze poprosimy wtedy moderatorów o przyklejenie topica i zaczniemy tworzyć baze.

----------

## koper

 *frondziak wrote:*   

>  *koper wrote:*   Ja sie tym zajme, napisze jakis prosciutki skrypt PHP na pocztek w celu stworzenia danych i umieszcze na swoim serverze, jak juz stworzymy jakas baze programow, wtedy sie to jakos rozprowadzi.
> 
>  
> 
> to daj znać jak juz bedziesz gotowy, moze poprosimy wtedy moderatorów o przyklejenie topica i zaczniemy tworzyć baze.

 

 Jak sie skonczy sesja, zabiore sie do pisania  :Smile: 

----------

## rofro

ostatnio gościu z suna na swoim blogu tworzy taką listę

http://blogs.sun.com/richb/resource/freeware-list.html

----------

## pawels

 :Laughing:  ha temat jak strzał w dziesiątke 

Zaczynam pisać prace magisterską na temat zastosowań open source w biznesie, zaoszczędzi mi to czasu na przeszukiwanie sieci  :Cool: 

A co do aktualizacji to jestem jak najbardziej ZA !!! (podejrzewam że nawet część z nich będę musiał obejrzeć, przyjrzeć sie no i protestować)

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Palio

Uwazam, ze to dobry pomysl. Chetnie sie w to wlacze. 

Tez kiedys stawialem pierwsze kroki na linuxie nie znajac jakiegokolwiek oprogramowania na ten system. Zapewne wielu poczatkujacym osoba taka lista ulatwi start na linuxie.

----------

## wodzik

mi to najbardziej by zadowalała lista zamienniki linuks -> linuks, bo często szukam jakiegoś programu który mi najbardziej odpowiada. zazwyczaj kończy się to tak, że mam x programów do oglądania tv, kilka przeglądarek obrazków itd.  zanim znajdę to co mi najbardziej odpowiada.

----------

## pancurski

apropo zamienników, myśle ze dobrym pomysłem jeśli chodzi o polskiego użytkownika byłoby uwzględnienie też softu komercyjnego. Np. 

1. varicad, bricscad --> autocad

2. janosik --> płatnik

3. lefthand --> pełna ksiegowość

----------

## rofro

Znalazłem jeszcze to:

http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Alternatives

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_open_source_software_packages

http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/tools.htm

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_free_software_project_directories

http://osscd.sunsite.dk/list.html

Jeśli chodzi o soft opensource na windowsa i linuksa (często jest na obu platformach) to mam kilka linków:

Lista gdzie może głosować na programy

http://www.listible.com/list/windows-opensource-and2For-freeware

http://www.opensourcewindows.org/

http://skrodzewicz.republika.pl/NO-CASH.htm

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_PDF_software

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_revision_control_software

Projekty skompletowania CD z programami na Windows

polski: http://alrauna.linux.org.pl/winrauna/

angielski: http://theopencd.org/

Programy do wrzucenia na usb: http://portableapps.com/

Dodatkowo ewentualnie free ale nie libre

http://www.techsupportalert.com/best_46_free_utilities.htm

http://www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=320017

http://www.econsultant.com/i-want-freeware-utilities/index.html

http://shsc.info/UsefulWindowsSoftware

http://www.nirsoft.net/

----------

## BeteNoire

 *koper wrote:*   

> Witam !
> 
>  Kiedys powstała taka oto lista: http://www.rwo.pl/zamienniki.html#11

 

Zna ktoś może aktualny adres wersji włoskiej lub angielskiej tej starej tabeli?

----------

## koper

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

>  *koper wrote:*   Witam !
> 
>  Kiedys powstała taka oto lista: http://www.rwo.pl/zamienniki.html#11 
> 
> Zna ktoś może aktualny adres wersji włoskiej lub angielskiej tej starej tabeli?

 

 Prosze: http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html

 W dodatku dodam, ze ostatni update 04.2006, wiec zastanawiam sie, czy warto robic cos takiego od nowa. Bo rok to nie duzo i napewno wiele sie nie zmienilo, a wlasciwie, robilismy drugi raz to co juz istnieje.

 Pozdrawiam

 Koper

----------

## lazy_bum

Myślę, że polska wersja by się zdecydowanie przydała (podstawę można sklonować, źródeł jak widać jest trochę). Trzeba brać pod uwagę, że nie każdy zna angielski. I najważniejsze, czyli obsługa rzeczy specyficznych dla nas jak GaduGadu (jak można mieć system bez "słoneczka"?! (-; ), Tlen itp.

----------

## lazy_bum

*bump*

----------

## Dew

Jak własciwie z tym stoicie teraz?

----------

## BeteNoire

Leżymy.

----------

## Dew

Czyli na słomianym zapale się skończyło...

Kto w ogóle jeszcze wyraża jakąkolwiek chęć robienia tej listy?

----------

## radziel

 *AKryl wrote:*   

> Kto w ogóle jeszcze wyraża jakąkolwiek chęć robienia tej listy?

 

Ja - mając teraz najdłuższe wakacje w życiu - chciałem się tym zająć. 

Nie wiem tylko, czy opierać się na jakiejś wcześniejszej liście, czy budować od nowa własną by nie było potem problemów z licencją etc.

----------

## dziadu

OT: Ja mając najdłużesz wakacje życia pojechałbym stopem w świat. Niestety, przegapiłem je wtedy więc nadrabiam w czasach studenckich.  :Wink: 

Doceniam poświęcenie dla społeczności linuksowej.

----------

## radziel

A więc tak.

Mając dziś sporo czasu postanowiłem zabrać się za ten 'projekt'. Całość nie jest trudna w realizacji poza etapem zbierania danych  :Wink: 

W związku z tym, aby nie tracić czasu, pod adresem http://www.epecet.com/ *  stworzyłem prostą aplikację w Zend Framework do wspólnego tworzenia bazy zamienników. Proszę wybaczyć spartański wygląd i błędy semantyczne - wydaje mi się jednak, że lepiej rozpocząć pracę nad głównymi problemami niż bawić się na początku w tworzenie user-friendly interfejsów.

Szczegóły. Na razie dodałem 12 zamienników. Każdy może dodać własną pozycję. Tabela jest odświeżana na bieżąco i posortowana alfabetycznie według nazwy programu. Formularz dodawania jest dostępny pod adresem: http://www.epecet.com/index/dodaj_zamiennik

System wymaga od Was wypełnienia wszystkich pól formularza. Mam nadzieję że ich nazwy jednoznacznie określają jakie informacje powinny się znaleźć w poszczególnych polach.

Liczę na Waszą współpracę. Mam tylko nadzieję, że epecet.com nie będzie wykorzystywany do wyświetlania reklamowego SPAMu  :Wink: 

Póki co, sam będę weryfikował dodawane informacje.

Ewentualne sugestie, problemy, oferty proszę przesyłać na PW / e-mail by nie zaśmiecać tematu, chyba że Administracja nie ma nic przeciwko  :Wink: 

* - adres tymczasowy - jedyna wolna domena jaką aktualnie mam.

PS: Proszę także dodawać aplikacje z Windowsa by rdzenni użytkownicy *niksów mogli szukać także zamienników na system Microsoftu.

EDIT: chciałbym uniknąć postów typu - "Ale to już jest (...) wystarczy tabelę zaktualizować". To prawda. Ale jak już coś robić to robić porządnie. Tworząc te zestawienie w oparciu o ZF ułatwiamy sobie późniejszą aktualizację. Wystarczy np. by użytkownicy dodawali nowe aplikacje a później ktoś by je tylko zatwierdzał. Nie mam racji?

----------

## radziel

Tak jak obiecałem. Stworzyłem - póki co mały - serwis do wyszukiwania zamienników dla programów.

Całość oparta na Zend Framework i MySQL więc nie ma najmniejszych problemów z aktualizacją czy też zmianą formy wyświetlania danych.

Serwis dostępny jest pod adresem: http://exchangos.epecet.com/ . Akurat przygotowuję się na rozpoczęcie studiów więc nie mam pieniędzy by zainwestować w domenę, czy też profesjonalny design / logo (a sam na tym ostatnim się nie znam).

Nie ma rejestracji ani żadnych innych "uprzykrzaczy". W początkowych założeniach w/w rejestracja miała być, ale podczas pierwszych testów, znajomi stwierdzili oni że będzie ona hamowała jedynie rozwój serwisu - z czym się zgodziłem. Tak więc dodane dane przechodzą przez sito antyspamowe usługi Sblam (http://sblam.com/)a potem do mnie należy ostateczna decyzja czy coś się pojawi  :Wink: 

Prezentowana wersja nosi numer 0.8. Z mojej strony pozostały małe poprawki (w css / html) i konwersja pliku językowego z ISO do UTF-8 (dlatego teraz nie ma znaków diakrytycznych).

Wszelkie sugestie jak i krytyka mile widziana. Dla końcowego użytkownika chciałbym wypuścić jak najlepiej dopracowany serwis więc wersję RC prezentuję Wam (jako że Gentoowcy są przyzwyczajeni do niestablilnych wydań ~arch  :Wink:  ) Zachęcam też do pomocy przy uzupełnianiu bazy. 

Projekt tworzyłem w ramach "zgłebiania tajników Zend Frameworka", a jak komuś się jeszcze ten serwis przyda to będę szczęśliwy  :Wink: . 

----------

## lazy_bum

Dorzuciłem na próbę kilka rzeczy. Do wyglądu nie ma się co przyczepiać, jest może nieco ascetyczny, ale bardzo w porządku.

Mam za to uwagę odnośnie samego działania. Klikając "zgłoś błąd" mogłoby się pojawić jakieś okienko/pole w które można wpisać swoją uwagę (np. mutt pojawia się w dziale Gry FPP/FPS, tymczasem podczas edycji jest wyraźnie przypisany do... Przeglądarki WWW  ;).

----------

## canis_lupus

Rawshooter, DPP => Rawstudio, Ufraw

----------

## C1REX

Skoro dodajecie windowsa, to może i mac znajdzie tam miejsce?

----------

## radziel

Sorry za poślizg  :Wink: 

@lazy_bum: Z tym "zgłoś błąd" to masz rację. Tylko teraz muszę 3x pomyśleć zanim coś będę zmieniał. Dlatego póki co do tego celu niech służy pole Uwagi przy edycji programu. (dopiszę w faq nad formularzem i zmienię link)

@C1REX: Od strony silnika nie ma przeciwwskazań. Ale ja widzę dwa problemy.

Primo, przydałaby się jakaś baza programów Macowych na start.

Secundo, trzeba by sprawdzić czy programy aktualnie określone jako multiplatformowe mają swoje porty na Maca.

BTW - powstała wersja extra light -  http://exchangos.epecet.com/mini  :Wink: 

----------

## one_and_only

A może jakieś małe rankingi przy programach w stylu + i - ? Bo np. wchodzę sobie w odtwarzacze, widzę ich ze 20 i nie chce mi się każdego testować, bo to wszak czasochłonne zadanie. Taki ranking ułatwiłby mi wybór.

----------

## lazy_bum

 *one_and_only wrote:*   

> A może jakieś małe rankingi przy programach w stylu + i - ? Bo np. wchodzę sobie w odtwarzacze, widzę ich ze 20 i nie chce mi się każdego testować, bo to wszak czasochłonne zadanie. Taki ranking ułatwiłby mi wybór.

 

I zaraz się znowu pojawi dyskusja o wyższości XMMS nad Audacośtam, Firefoksa nad Operą etc. Imho bez sensu, jak nie chcesz testować to odwiedz sobie strony, popatrz na screenshoty... (-;

PS. mutt nadal jest w grach FPP/FPS...

----------

## C1REX

 *radziel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @C1REX: Od strony silnika nie ma przeciwwskazań. Ale ja widzę dwa problemy.
> 
> Primo, przydałaby się jakaś baza programów Macowych na start.
> ...

 

http://www.download.com/Mac/

Lista programów na maca - darmowe.

----------

